
Fragmenta – A Golang CMS - im_dario
http://fragmenta.eu/
======
nikolay
A picture is worth a thousand words. No single screenshot.

~~~
grey-area
Hi,

author here, I agree the site content definitely needs some work - it is built
with fragmenta itself, but I need some videos of editing, a demo site, things
like that, I wasn't quite ready for publicity yet, but it looks like it made
it to the golang newsletter...

It is more at the stage where tinkerers and those building sites in golang
will be interested, rather than end users. If you have any other comments or
criticisms I'd be happy to field them here, I'm genuinely interested, though I
know it is hard to judge without a demo of the backend (unless you download
the code).

It's intended to be a CMS which eventually rivals something like Wordpress for
ease of use/themability etc, but to be significantly easier to extend (more
like rails in that sense). I got tired of building the same building blocks
again and again in go for clients.

Another site built with this is [http://golangnews.com](http://golangnews.com)
(source available), so it's not just for simple websites, it's also intended
for building things which are a little more complex quickly.

